# Original language cinema



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, 

Like millions of fans world wide, I'm planning to see Star Wars in December. But I'd really love to see it in English. Trouble is my local cinema only shows films in Spanish. I've tried googling for local cinemas that do original language screenings, but so far no luck. 

Does anyone know of any? 

I live in Gandia, Valencia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pittstop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Like millions of fans world wide, I'm planning to see Star Wars in December. But I'd really love to see it in English. Trouble is my local cinema only shows films in Spanish. I've tried googling for local cinemas that do original language screenings, but so far no luck.
> 
> ...


The only one I know of which for sure shows films in VO on a regular basis, is our cinema in Jávea - though I'm told that the IMF cinema in Benidorm does - & I'm sure there must be at least one in Valencia which does as well

Our cinema in Jávea doesn't always get the new releases as soon as they come out though


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you'd like a night stop in Velez-Malaga, the cinema in El Ingenio is showing it in English. Already sold out for the Spanish version but plenty of tickets left for the English version.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Many films come up on Spanish television and if you have a moderately intelligent television, you can select "Original Language" and listen to them in English if that was the original.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We have one in Alicante Plaza Mar 2 that is showing it in VOS or English with Spanish subtitles.

I have heard rumours that San Juan de Alicante do English screenings but there website is typically woeful with little information as is the local Auto cine so we will have to ask but no doubt sending an email will be useless.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Many films come up on Spanish television and if you have a moderately intelligent television, you can select "Original Language" and listen to them in English if that was the original.


true - but I can't imagine that the new Star Wars film will be on TV for rather a long time.....


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The cinema in the La Marina shopping centre in Ondara shows VO films. I believe every seat is equipped with a headphone socket so all English language films are available in English at every screening.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> The cinema in the La Marina shopping centre in Ondara shows VO films. I believe every seat is equipped with a headphone socket so all English language films are available in English at every screening.


Are you sure they still do?

I've never used them, but I heard that they stopped renting out headphones a couple of years ago


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I was due to go but didn't, but a friend who'd been told me that English was available. I remember then checking on the web to make sure, and i am sure i found that they did. Here's a link to the company's site that suggests all are available in English... Movies by Languages: English | Cines IMF

But no, i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> I was due to go but didn't, but a friend who'd been told me that English was available. I remember then checking on the web to make sure, and i am sure i found that they did. Here's a link to the company's site that suggests all are available in English... Movies by Languages: EnglishÂ*|Â*Cines IMF
> 
> But no, i'm not 100% sure.


I know that in Benidorm/Finestrat they still do 

I've emailed to find out about Ondara.... it's bugging me now!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I know that in Benidorm/Finestrat they still do
> 
> I've emailed to find out about Ondara.... it's bugging me now!!


Good 

That means you can let me know when you find out, because I will set off for there one day expecting them to be showing in English.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Good
> 
> That means you can let me know when you find out, because I will set off for there one day expecting them to be showing in English.


I rang the number on the website, but it's a central number

The woman said that atm there were no VO films listed as showing at Ondara, & had no clue what I was talking about when I asked about headphones

I prefer the Jávea cinema anyway - family run & much more comfy seats


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I rang the number on the website, but it's a central number
> 
> The woman said that atm there were no VO films listed as showing at Ondara, & had no clue what I was talking about when I asked about headphones
> 
> I prefer the Jávea cinema anyway - family run & much more comfy seats


In that case I won't try Ondara until I hear from somebody that they've been able to see an English film there.

I love the Javea one. It's unique!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You need Cinema Paradiso.


----------



## Neil061173 (Jun 4, 2015)

I live in Valencia and it will be in Yelmo Cinemas is VOS (Version Original Subtitled)


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

I used the cinema in Ondara multiple times years ago to watch films in VO with the old headphone system and i can tell you now it was terrible. Half the time we would pay and sit down and the film would start and they wouldnt have activated the headphones, or we would have been sent to the wrong screening and were sat in a room where the headphones dont work. I gave up in the end with them and I'm glad no one else has to go through it now! having moved to elche recently i have used the cinema in Plaza mar 2 very regularly, you can find all the listings on their website 'cines Kinepolis', the quality of the seating, screen size and speakers is incredible, the show most new films in VO at certain times and i think on tuesdays they have more showings than other days during the week. yes the films have spanish subtitles but they arent obstructive of the view. The tickets are reasonably priced at around 7/8 euros pp. If you are looking for a decent cinema and are willing to travel i reccomend this place 100000%!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our nearest Cinema is over 70km away, so I don't think we'll bother.

We stopped going in the UK because every cinema had a new sound system that they wanted you to try at MAX volume. My hearing has been damaged by noise (bombs, V2 rocket, heavy gunfire, jet engines) so loud noise hurts (really).


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Found another one in Alicante that does VO down by the harbour.
It's in the Panoramis complex and they have screenings at 1200 and 1600 which is better for us than PlazaMar2. 

I think there are quite a few in Alicante city to be honest so it's a matter of picking the most convenient of them to get to.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

You'll be able to see it in poor quality with people getting up in front of you on Afdah.com fairly soon after it comes out!


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Teatro Olimpia in Oliva shows VO films sometimes. Off to see the new James Bond film there tonight (5€).


----------

